# Last years deer video



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

It's that time again!! Hoping to get a buck this year with the pistol!!


----------



## Rabbeye (Oct 28, 2013)

Where is your hunter orange??? You are required to wear orange in Ohio wether public or private land. Why would anyone post a video of themselves so blantantly breaking the law? Hope you get caught this year.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Well, we all knew that was coming.

Anyway, nice shot


----------



## Lowerider1029 (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm usually not one to pile on, but i have to agree that this is stupidity in it's highest form. For you to break the law is bad enough, but to post your video for all to see how careless you were shows that you are absolutely clueless !!!


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

Hahaha here we go again


----------



## Rabbeye (Oct 28, 2013)

now I remember.........this was posted last year. Lol.......how dumb are you to post a video you are breaking the law in 2 years in a row??? Now I really hope you get caught doing something illegal this year.


----------



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

Here we go again


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Here we go again


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

What's this all about?!?


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

C.C.K. I wouldn't show this video again to many knowitalls !!! you know what happened last year!! I hope ya do get a buck with the pistol!!!!!! keep ME posted!!! good luck and be safe....


----------



## sirwalleye (Jul 25, 2010)

Knowitalls? Just want to say this, if you do not know the rules and regulations for the state you are hunting in and do not follow them then technically you are a poacher


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Sirwalleye,don't bother.Not worth it.He still to this day SWEARS he was wearing it.I know.Also said he had a game warden watch it and said he was good.Again,I know.Just giving you the heads up.


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> Sirwalleye,don't bother.Not worth it.He still to this day SWEARS he was wearing it.I know.Also said he had a game warden watch it and said he was good.Again,I know.Just giving you the heads up.


BINGO!!!


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

canoe carp killer said:


> It's that time again!! Hoping to get a buck this year with the pistol!!


I hope you get a bigun on openingday!!!


----------



## sirwalleye (Jul 25, 2010)

Lets be clear on something, I'm not accusing anyone of poaching. That was an amazing shot with iron sights on a hand gun, personally I don't think I could do that, and if the guy says he has orange on I believe him


----------



## sirwalleye (Jul 25, 2010)

Does anyone know how far that shot was?


----------

